# Mt.Hood ski bowl?



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

Has anyone gone to Mt.Hood ski bowl? If so what did you think of it? I haven't been since I was a kid, and we only went to go down the huge slide thing if I remember correctly. Once I start boarding I plan on going there since it's closest and the prices aren't bad.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

Mt Hood in the summer, I just remember the rocky landscape with patches of glacier and a crap load of park jumps. Man it was awesome.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

RallyBowls said:


> Mt Hood in the summer, I just remember the rocky landscape with patches of glacier and a crap load of park jumps. Man it was awesome.


Lol, ski bowl is in goverment camp... like 50mi E of Portland. I don't even remember what time of year it was when I went as a kid.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

SkiBowl can be a lot of fun when you get up to the upper section of the mountain. Good steep runs, but they are fairly quick. I usually hit SkiBowl a few times a year to change things up from Meadows and T-line. The lifts SUCK, so going during the weekend can be a true test of patience. Definitely known for their night time boarding and easy on the wallet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

coffeenirvana said:


> SkiBowl can be a lot of fun when you get up to the upper section of the mountain. Good steep runs, but they are fairly quick. I usually hit SkiBowl a few times a year to change things up from Meadows and T-line. The lifts SUCK, so going during the weekend can be a true test of patience. Definitely known for their night time boarding and easy on the wallet.


Ok, awesome =) I know they have lessons as well and the prices aren't bad. Is there a shuttle or bus that goes to ski bowl or meadows? I don't have a car sadly =(


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I think my wife and I went on a Tuesday or something. It was ladies night and she got to ride for free. The night skiing was pretty fun, but the runs weren't all that exciting. If you just want to get in some quick snowboarding at night with some friends, it's probably a good choice. It still beat the crap out of anything we had in the Midwest. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> I think my wife and I went on a Tuesday or something. It was ladies night and she got to ride for free. The night skiing was pretty fun, but the runs weren't all that exciting. If you just want to get in some quick snowboarding at night with some friends, it's probably a good choice. It still beat the crap out of anything we had in the Midwest. :laugh:


My gf and I are beginners... we both have never boarded... so not all that exciting the first few times out won't be a bad thing lol Where in the Beaverton/Aloha area are you at? Just curious


----------



## DBLdangerTILT (Oct 26, 2009)

When the snow is good it has some of the best terrain on Hood. If you're a beginner you'll appreciate the huge bunny hill and long cat tracks. Last year they had a rail park with a rope tow by the lodge if that's your thing. Inexpensive after 3pm. Last year they stayed open longer then Mt Hood Meadows by a month. 

They don't have any high speed quads so you'll be staying in first gear on their 2 seat clunkers. Give it a shot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

skibowl is better at night under the lights, than the daytime. they do have nice parks if ur into jumps and stuff


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Lacey8790 said:


> My gf and I are beginners... we both have never boarded... so not all that exciting the first few times out won't be a bad thing lol Where in the Beaverton/Aloha area are you at? Just curious


I think you'll like it just fine, then. It was definitely worth the price of entrance.

We technically live in Portland. Just off the 26 exit of Cornell Rd.

I've been trying to organize a boarding date with my wife and some friends at work, but if that fails, I still think we need to get the Oregon boarders on this site up on Hood at the same time.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Ski Bowl is an awesome place and has some really good terrain in the upper bowls and in the outback. The problem, in my opinion for a beginner just learning to ride is the lift system. They really don`t have a great setup for never evers to get their "sea legs" the way Meadows and Timberline does. Honestly, if you are looking at taking lessons, I would highly suggest that you check out Meadows. We have some awesome deals for first timers!
> 
> Once you are linking turns and can handle chair lifts with ease, then Ski Bowl is going to be a lot more fun for you. It has a real nice "vibe" and people are super chill. The main chair that gets you up into the upper basin really ought to have an "in flight movie" as it seems to take forever. Once you get there, as a beginner, head to the Mutopor chair and when you are ready for the steeps, take the upper chair to the top. I really only ride that main chair once in a session unless I am hitting the Outback before dark.


Eh, meadows has an alright ski school, can't compare to Tline!!!


The big three on Mt Hood all have their own special unique qualities that sets them apart from all the rest of the resorts. Mt. Hood Meadows is the place for terrain. Big resort with lots of different options including Heathers Canyon, some of the most challenging runs in the northwest within a resort. Timberline is a big time family resort which arguably has the best parks on the mountain (maintained and size). Timberline is also open year round. Skibowl is the king of the night time. Biggest night skiing area in the US. The upper bowl is best in deep pow days. If the snow is just right and there is enough of it, i rather ski the bowl rather then Timberline or Meadows.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Dude, the ski school at Meadows is like twice the size.
> 
> ...


yea i guess that is true. 

I used to work at meadows, and i will have to say they treat their employees like crap. For thanksgiving alone, Timberline fed the entire work force for free, and it was some damn good food :thumbsup: and thats only the beginning!


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> That is cool. I know that Tline does treat people well. How long ago did you work at Meadows? Things have really improved a lot. Last year, we had that douche from Jackson Hole come in and he ruined morale. Meadows fired his ass and now Mathew Drake has majority control and I have to say that it is a whole different vibe here.
> 
> Also, back in 2006, we got a new ski school director and he is awesome. Our department is like a big happy family and is a fun place to work...:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I worked at meadows for the 05/06 and 06/07 seasons. I worked in the Parking Lot!! The most badass dept in all the land!! From there on i switched to timberline during that summer of 07 to ride all summer and never left. Always consider working back over there, they need any instructors?


----------

